# Aquarium Coffee Table



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Complete! =D Made from an old 55 gallon. The glass top is from IKEA (I wanted a plain one, but they didn't have any in the right size). The ends and bottom are painted black, nothing in it yet, it'll probably end up homing my pond fish over the winter maybe..


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

*Also POND*

Also, balcony pond! This I got second hand and restored it. It was in pretty rough shape, but it turned out awesome!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cool! I love the table. I think it would be great for pond fish.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice idea! Nice work on the fish painting on the ends too!

If you still want a well-priced tempered glass table top that has no pattern on it, instead of going to a glass shop where you'll pay over $100 for it, stop in at Tri-Temp glass in Scarborough. They manufacture it right there, turn around time is a week.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

KaylaBot said:


> Also, balcony pond! This I got second hand and restored it. It was in pretty rough shape, but it turned out awesome!


Thanks 



50seven said:


> Nice idea! Nice work on the fish painting on the ends too!
> 
> If you still want a well-priced tempered glass table top that has no pattern on it, instead of going to a glass shop where you'll pay over $100 for it, stop in at Tri-Temp glass in Scarborough. They manufacture it right there, turn around time is a week.


The fish on the end took forever~I got lazy and only did it on one end, when I have a better light in the tank i'll take a better pic of it.
Good to know for the future. I'm okay with the pattern for now, just took some getting used to maybe haha.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantastic!!!! I always wanted a glass top table for butterfly fish  I just cant really do it right now with a kiddo.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Ciddian said:


> Fantastic!!!! I always wanted a glass top table for butterfly fish  I just cant really do it right now with a kiddo.


:O That's an excellent idea for butterflies! If I had the time an energy it'd be awesome for a reef too. Maybe one day...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea it totally is the best way to view them imo  I would do a nice light on the underside of the table. One day!

I need a balcony.. I would totally throw something like that together. That pond looks fantastic!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Freakin' awesome ! If I had room for a coffee table, this would be on my list of projects to make in future. Truly lovely.. and it would entertain not only myself, but my furchildren as well  ! As it is they love to watch my loaches chase each other around the Q tank, which is sitting on a plastic step stool a foot off the floor. They get such a kick out of it.. and fortunately, do not seem to understand how to go fishing.. but there's a lid on it anyway, just in case.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Ciddian said:


> yea it totally is the best way to view them imo  I would do a nice light on the underside of the table. One day!
> 
> I need a balcony.. I would totally throw something like that together. That pond looks fantastic!


 Yes my first project of the summer was to beautify my balcony because it had become a dumping ground of clutter. So the other half is a nice sitting area and flowers and such. Nice little oasis balcony.



Fishfur said:


> Freakin' awesome ! If I had room for a coffee table, this would be on my list of projects to make in future. Truly lovely.. and it would entertain not only myself, but my furchildren as well  ! As it is they love to watch my loaches chase each other around the Q tank, which is sitting on a plastic step stool a foot off the floor. They get such a kick out of it.. and fortunately, do not seem to understand how to go fishing.. but there's a lid on it anyway, just in case.


 Thanks. I can't wait to put some fish in there. My cats usually don't really bother my fish, I think they've been desensitized over the years....


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's some more pics, mostly of steps.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I wouldn't have the patience for that stencilwork, but gotta say, the result looks great!


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Mlevi said:


> I wouldn't have the patience for that stencilwork, but gotta say, the result looks great!


Hahah yea, took all my patience really, that's why I only did one end, planned on doing both... nope!


----------

